# Kittens in dangerous, abandoned building



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

A week ago while I was feeding my TNR cats, I noticed a cat that I haven't spayed yet came by. I got a glimpse of her belly and it looked like she was nursing. Plus she was very skinny. So I immediately thought she had kittens. So I walked around the area to look for kittens and didn't see any so I left. Yesterday when I was feeding the same cats, I heard kittens crying. So I followed the sound and there was this abandoned apartment. The downstairs apartment has broken glass, wood and other dangerous things in the patio. As soon as I peaked inside the patio, the kittens looked up and hid beneath a wooden log. There are several wooden logs in the patio. The kittens are not *too* young but they look like they still need their mommy. I will try to take a picture of the patio tomorrow just so you can get an idea. They are definitely small feral kittens. And if I tried to jump over the patio, it would look like burglary. I really want to catch the mother and get her spayed but I'm not sure if that would put the kittens at risk. They still look like they need to be nursed. Maybe I will go in the morning and get a better look. I feel so sorry for them. It looks like they're living in a trash can. But I don't know how successful I would be at catching them. Should I jump into the patio and just grab them with my bare hands? And even IF I do that then what would I do with the kittens? They're obviously not sexually mature right now and are not on the top of my list to be TNR'd yet as there are other sexually mature, adult cats roaming around the neighborhood and it would be a bad idea to use the money to spay/neuter small kittens. 

I have already discussed the situation with the humane society. They will not take any cats from me and said there are a lot of diseases going on with the condos. In fact, I am not going to take anymore kittens to the humane society to be put up for adoption. Lately the cats there have been getting very sick and adoptable cats are being euth. almost everyday because of all the diseases. To be honest, I volunteer there at least once a week and the staff totally disregards cats and they don't take things like respiratory infections, eye problems, mucus around the nose type of stuff seriously. Even a kitten that I trapped, neutered and gave to the humane society to be put up for adoption was euth. because the kittens in his condo had ringworm! I was furious. And other shelters are completely full right now. Taking them home is not an option for me. 

I don't know what else to do but wait a few more weeks until the kittens are a little old enough and ready to be separated from their mom for a few days so that she can be TNR'd. As for them, all I can do is drop plates of canned food into the patio. I don't know if relocating them is a good idea. I'm afraid they'd be in more danger out in the open. But it's not like they're completely safe in that broken patio that the apartment complex managers are probably going to want to be cleaned up pretty soon and who knows what will become of the kittens :? 

Got any ideas? Sigh.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's so sad.  I would handle the kittens as much as possible when mother isn't there. Perhaps you'll get a better idea of their age tomorrow. Hopefully mother cat won't move them. But they do move them.  That's why the sooner you can take action, the better.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Tomorrow I will try to jump into the patio and see what I can do. Maybe I can try to grab them and take a picture and also show you how bad their living conditions are. I just don't know what to do with the kittens. It seems like the mother gave birth in that patio and I just don't know how she is going to pick up each and every one of them to relocate them. She would have to jump pretty high with a kitten in her mouth. 

I know I have to take action somehow but I just don't know how. I am just hoping they are old enough.


----------

